

Worse than Heartbleed? Today's Bash bug could be breaking security for years - gregd
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/24/6840697/worse-than-heartbleed-todays-bash-bug-could-be-breaking-security-for

======
jMyles
Betteridge's law? I know that the headline doesn't actually end with the
question mark, but I think it just might still apply.

------
cgar
I sometimes imagine a world where OpenBSD is the norm for most data sensitive
services, not just firewalls.

------
tcooks
Aren't wabbits and forkbombs common knowledge in 2014?

